# Question/s about Pygmy corys



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey folks,

I currently have a 20 gallon tank with an iwagumi set up. It's in it's final week of cycling...maybe final 2 weeks.

My plan for my fish stock are:

4-5 Ottos
4-5 Amano shrimps
1 Neritina Snail

and...maybe a school of pygmy corries.


My questions are:

1. Are these corries a schooling type of fish? I have read that they are. Maybe some one who has had/have experience with these corries can confirm this.

2. Are there any local breeders in the GTA ?

3. How many pygmy corries would you suggest for a 20 gallon tank with the other planned inhabitants?

Thanks.
Earro


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Hey Earro.

1. Yes, they are.
2. I'm pretty sure of it. Menagerie maybe. Someone else should weigh in on this.
3. Corys should be kept in schools of six or more. 

I'm not sure about the ottos. There will be a fair amount of competition for food between 5 ottos. i've been told they do best on their own in something like a 20g, like mine is as well. you may learn differentlly, however.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Earro,

I have 7 of these little guys and LOVE them! I had 6 in a 5.5g and unbeknownst to me, they spawned, it wasn't until I drained the tank and moved the substrate to another tank, that I discovered the little survivor. 

They do school but not all the time, mine sometimes school with the rummy nose tetra. They are TINY, less than an inch, so you could easily get 6 or more for your 20g. I'll often find them resting in groups on plant leaves.

I purchased mine from Menagerie, I don't know of any breeders in the area.

Enjoy and please, post photos!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> I'm not sure about the ottos. There will be a fair amount of competition for food between 5 ottos. i've been told they do best on their own in something like a 20g, like mine is as well. you may learn differentlly, however.


I wouldn't worry too much, mine share the bottom of the tank with 3 peppered cory, 6 ottos, 2 bn plecos and 2 SAEs. My female Pygmys look pregnant again.


----------



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks twoheadedfish & Tabatha.
I've never kept Pygmy Corys before. 
I'll be looking around LFS and I will definitely check out Menagerie.

As for pics...I have some that was taken about 3 weeks ago, a day after I flooded that tank.










I used 75% RO water and 25% tap with the ADA soil. The water became abit cloudy and had a tint of yellow. And some algae growth before I flooded. I tried to scrub them off but they just grew back. 





































This is my first iwagumi setup.
I'll take more photos when I get my new camera.

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that's a nice looking setup


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That is one sweet tank, kudos on your first Iwagumi!!!

If the algae gets out of hand, I highly recommend getting a *true SAE* (I personally wouldn't get it anywhere else but Menagerie b/c there are so many look-a-likes and uninformed sales people with the exception of Ciddian of course).

I know an SAE might be little big for this tank but if you had another tank, I'd put her in this tank till your algae problem was under control then keep him/her in the other tank till needed again.

I had a bad algae problem in my hairgrass, one SAE cleaned it up in a week!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That is one amazing tank, great job. I really like the big stones, it all looks like miniature mountains. 

I hope I can get mine to look just as good.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Damn, that's one heck of a nice looking setup. Kudos to you.

I have only one comment and that is I don't think there's enough open bottom for 6 cories. Remember, cories (in general) love to root around in the substrate be it sand, mud or gravel. However, not having any personal experience with the pygmies, I could be wrong.

Cheers.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> That is one sweet tank, kudos on your first Iwagumi!!!
> 
> If the algae gets out of hand, I highly recommend getting a *true SAE* (I personally wouldn't get it anywhere else but Menagerie b/c there are so many look-a-likes and uninformed sales people with the exception of Ciddian of course).
> 
> ...


Ok, I give up. What's a SAE (s______ algae eater)?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

siamese? super? 

i like super algae eater.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> siamese? super?
> 
> i like super algae eater.


Well, if we're turning this into a game...

sexy, stupid, snarky, snarly, stinky, startled, self conscious (ok, that's 2 words)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> Ok, I give up. What's a SAE (s______ algae eater)?


Siamese Algae Eater.  I had to ask the same question not too long ago.

From my observations, Pygmy corys are very different from other corys, they fly around the tank like a flock of little hummingbirds, I rarely see them on the bottom of the tank but rather all over the plants and frequently resting in groups on a leaf. They're a lot of fun to watch, you should get some!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Siamese Algae Eater.  I had to ask the same question not too long ago.
> 
> From my observations, Pygmy corys are very different from other corys, they fly around the tank like a flock of little hummingbirds, I rarely see them on the bottom of the tank but rather all over the plants and frequently resting in groups on a leaf. They're a lot of fun to watch, you should get some!


Ah, makes sense. How big do SAE get? I've also read that shrimp will also clear up algae. Beween the 2 which do/does a better job and which is hardier?

Ok. Told you I don't have any first hand experience with pygmies. I've seen pictures of them and come to think of it all of the pictures were of them swimming sort of mid level. I've been looking to get some for quite some time but haven't been able to find a good local source. Would they do well in a 60 gallon community tank with zebras, neons, guppies and platties?

Thanks and cheers.


----------



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you for your comments.  

I had a hard time settling down with the rock positions. After 6 to 7 hours of rearranging the rocks and fear of completely mashing up the ADA soil. I gave up on this one. lol


IMO SAE is the best algae eater, it grows to about 13-14cm. I'm honestly considering having just one SAE in my 20g without any other fishes or invertebrates. Sort of ...like my lone gardener. And I would probably enjoy my set up more.

I think I'll save up the Pygmy Corys for a future tank...maybe for a 75gallon  ..wishful thinking.

Anyways ,thank you again for all your comments and responses.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, IME, true SAE are the best algae eaters around.


----------

